# Something new from APR at waterfest??!??!?!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Stop by the booth.... look in the engine bays. I'm sure this will please many people. 

:thumbup:

:thumbup:


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

APR LS1 swap kit?

/Oh this isn't the car lounge...


----------



## WikidMkV (Oct 26, 2006)

Um Arin, what about us who cant make it. Why do we have to get screwed.... 

I am speaking for all of us when I say, we wanna see it too, just digitally. :beer:
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

cough...intake manifold...cough


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

Yea, comon Arin lets see the goods!!!!!


vizi


----------



## amckernon1028 (Apr 14, 2009)

blackvento36 said:


> cough...intake manifold...cough


X2


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

I am sure alot of 2.0 FSI guys will be happy! Oh wait that's my car that will have some new goodies on it!! Come check it out guys :laugh: You will like it:thumbup:


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

lour32 said:


> I am sure alot of 2.0 FSI guys will be happy! Oh wait that's my car that will have some new goodies on it!! Come check it out guys :laugh: You will like it:thumbup:



Thats just not right...Spill the beans buster!!! Lol


vizi


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry I can't. :thumbup: Just come by the APR booth!


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

lour32 said:


> Sorry I can't. :thumbup: Just come by the APR booth!



Thats just not possible for me as im in Nc and have twins that are just 6 months old... Wish I could.. Priorities.... A pm might be nice???????:beer:


vizi


----------



## amckernon1028 (Apr 14, 2009)

Im going to be bummed if this is some part for a Passat, like an intake.:banghead:


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

No, as I said before *2.0 FSI *guys will be happy!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

lour32 said:


> No, as I said before *2.0 FSI *guys will be happy!


damn your going to make me drive all the way up there. it better be good or else.


----------



## Sal_B7 (Apr 13, 2009)

when is waterfest??


----------



## amckernon1028 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sal_B7 said:


> when is waterfest??


This weekend :laugh:
Its going to be kick ass. Cars, 1/4 mile, autoX, car shows, vendors, and a few hotties.:thumbup:


----------



## amckernon1028 (Apr 14, 2009)

lour32 said:


> No, as I said before *2.0 FSI *guys will be happy!


I must be mistaken, I thought the Passat had 2.0 FSI?


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

amckernon1028 said:


> I must be mistaken, I thought the Passat had 2.0 FSI?


it does...i think wat he was trying to say is APR might have made an intake similar to the TSI for the FSI


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

finally someone is coming out with an aftermarket intake manifold.:laugh:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

There has been talk about finalizing the stage 2 intake for the FSI. Could this be its first appearance?


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Stage 4?


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

> Stage 4?


thats what Im hoping for but for some reason, dont think it will be


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

XM_Rocks said:


> Stage 4?


how many people who talk about the desire of going stage 4 actually do it? 

I think a revamped intake is likely, but you never know ... i am hoping to be wow'd with something new and unexpected.
opcorn:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

APR does advertise a Stage 2 intake for the FSI but they do not offer it for sale. I contacted them a couple weeks ago about it and they said it is still in the works and then added me to some mail group...... I have yet to hear of any further developments.

Guess we will have to wait another 2 days to find out.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

we're talking about the intake manifold here guys not another razzle dazzle carbon fiber air intake.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

sabba said:


> how many people who talk about the desire of going stage 4 actually do it?


Im one of those people that are waiting on some stage 4 info and if I like, will be doing it to my a3 (already stage 3 on it)


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

sabba said:


> i am hoping to be wow'd with something new and unexpected.
> opcorn:


X 2 

I want to see a nice affordable cam, and tune stage 4 upgrade for Stage 3 customers 400-425whp on 93pump but still butter smooth LOL


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah that would be nice!


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

Stg4 car with APR intake manifold (deleted flaps)


----------



## Sal_B7 (Apr 13, 2009)

You mean 2.0 (non longitude) guys. lol


----------



## Sal_B7 (Apr 13, 2009)

amckernon1028 said:


> This weekend :laugh:
> Its going to be kick ass. Cars, 1/4 mile, autoX, car shows, vendors, and a few hotties.:thumbup:


Thanks.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

I have some money saved up. It better not be some stg 4 crap. I have apr k04 and I can't beleive why anyone would want to put that much money to get stg4 on a fwd.....

Carbon fiber intake?.....
Apr badge?.....

What else has been talked for the last couple months?

Oh ya... Apr dsg flash???..........


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

EL_3grab said:


> Stg4 car with APR intake manifold (deleted flaps)


You can pull the flaps out of the stock one and runs fine.. I did that recently. Really there is no point in upgrading the intake manifold if they're keeping the stock throttle body cause that chet is small and PLASTIC LOLLL... so hopefully if they're putting out an intake manifold it's not utilizing the stock throttle body.. truly one of the biggest fails for the FSI.. right up there with the cam follower stuff.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

So, What is it?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

So WF started today, would love an update from one of you there with a smart phone. Maybe some pics to go along with the info.

I just got paid and it is burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## ThumbThumbs (Apr 29, 2009)

Got a chance to see the new intake. But forgot to take a pic of it sorry guys. I'll deff be picking up one of these when they come out.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

So is it a stage 2 that bolts up to the current Carbonio Stage 1? or is it a completely new design?


----------



## ThumbThumbs (Apr 29, 2009)

It looked like a completly new design. The filter housing looked differnt than the one I have on now. It looked great. Hopefully some1 took a pic.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Is that what it was, the carbon fiber intake? I was looking at the expecting to see something good and all I saw was the same ol' ****. Arin's a bull****ter.


----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

Very eager to see this.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

ThumbThumbs said:


> It looked like a completly new design. The filter housing looked differnt than the one I have on now. It looked great. Hopefully some1 took a pic.


 Isn't that the TSI intake? The one one the FSI car was ABD style IIRC it went into the bumper behind the headlight.


----------



## ThumbThumbs (Apr 29, 2009)

No it was an fsi I asked one of the apr guys. Plus the maf was located where the stock fsi maf is located.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I am expecting to see a TSI setup for the FSI. I want a Stage 2. 

I am going to be a grumpy tuner if they came out with a new design which doesn't utilize the stage one carbon fiber intake. I am ok getting rid of the drop in filter.

How about a trade in program if the above scenario is reality.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Well the black and white APR car in front of the booth was an FSI, but like I said I'm pretty sure it had and ABD style CF intake. I didn't pay much attention to the other cars but all I saw was TSI style intakes on the 2.0ts. One of them might have been an FSI with a TSI style housing/filter that used a pipe from the turbo to that housing. Which is something just about anybody could do by chopping up a Nuespeed intake with the Carbonio TSI intake.


----------



## ThumbThumbs (Apr 29, 2009)

It was the last car all the way to the right. If I'm not mistaken the car ur speaking of was one of the first ones in the line. That has the intake that Apr uses with there stage3 kits.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> I am expecting to see a TSI setup for the FSI. I want a Stage 2.
> 
> I am going to be a grumpy tuner if they came out with a new design which doesn't utilize the stage one carbon fiber intake. I am ok getting rid of the drop in filter.
> 
> How about a trade in program if the above scenario is reality.


this would be a good idea, i can't wait to get rid of my god damn engine cover! :banghead:


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

tdotA3mike said:


> this would be a good idea, i can't wait to get rid of my god damn engine cover! :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Im very disappointed in apr. i thought i was going to see some engineering but all i saw was smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

another intake?

really?

we need some real power adders and bits to replace stock POS stuff... like manifolds, cams, better clutches and flywheels (i hear too many damn horror stories.)


----------



## Poko (Jan 29, 2010)

kreiger 

do you know an intake that has the correct MAF housing ? i know of a lot of horror stories regarding different intakes on the market since the MAF readings at high rpm weren't right.

As for CAMS , we do have Schrick avilable and they are very good. but they barely make them since the VW croud usually doesn't go that deep into tuning.

As for flywheels, you can always use any of the single mass on the market. SACHS are the ultimate but cost a fortune, DXD are suppoused to be good as well.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Poko said:


> kreiger
> 
> do you know an intake that has the correct MAF housing ? i know of a lot of horror stories regarding different intakes on the market since the MAF readings at high rpm weren't right.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong and although I'm sure very quality, aren't the shrick like 246/252s or something to that effect?? Need more aggressive options imo than that... if you're at that level and to drop almost 2 stacks on CAMS they gotta be more aggressive than that dude. 

As far as MAF housings go, I ran a neuspeed intake on stock turbo and had no issues with maf readings, now the ATP one that comes with the kit and no issues with maf readings.

And for clutches, Clutchmasters has a great lineup and has very many options to choose from.. That's what USP recommended me when my DXD blew up lol..although that was due to user end error.








so pretty...


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

LEWXCORE said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong and although I'm sure very quality, aren't the shrick like 246/252s or something to that effect?? Need more aggressive options imo than that... if you're at that level and to drop almost 2 stacks on CAMS they gotta be more aggressive than that dude.
> 
> As far as MAF housings go, I ran a neuspeed intake on stock turbo and had no issues with maf readings, now the ATP one that comes with the kit and no issues with maf readings.
> 
> ...


 the issues with the MAF readings is with the k04 pretty much the TB tends to close up because of the turbulence created by the majority of the aftermarket intakes. Also since the stock Maf housing is oval the maf sensor is expecting to get certain readings but isn't getting those readings. If the APR software is tuned to work with this intake it will fix this problem. (since the tuning is done with a stock airbox and not an aftermarket intake)


----------



## WikidMkV (Oct 26, 2006)

so... anybody wanna post it up?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

I-APR by Carbonio Intake System 

2.0T FSI (A3/S3, GTI, Golf-R, Etc)-APR by Carbonio Stage II Intake System with *Oval Maf*, Heatshield, DV Recirc Bung, and TSI Stage II Style Design. 

- via APR facebook 

this is a win for th k04 guys thats for sure!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

IMAN973 said:


> Im very disappointed in apr. i thought i was going to see some engineering but all i saw was smoke and mirrors.


 You're in a class of your own as you've chosen tune your vehicle just the way you want. That's fine, that's the way this world should be and I am personally happy you actually enjoy the products you've purchased unlike many out there. I met you at H20 last year whether you knew it was me or not and I enjoyed talking about your car. From what you've displayed on this forum and in person I've always though you were one of the guys who 'gets it'. You chose a route that is not APR but honestly, I don't care... You're enjoying your car and that's all that matters at the end of the day.

That being said, I'm extremely offended by the 'smoke and mirrors' comment unless it's some sort of joke. APR is the furthest from a smoke and mirrors company. I can't name another company that is as transparent as us. I can't name another company out there as willing to open it's doors and show everyone what we have year after year. 

Smoke and mirrors sells for a short period of time till the internet assassins destroy those companies. If we were a smoke an mirrors company, the hundreds of people who chose our software at the show this year (compared to the ~20 who chose our competitors [reburns, non competing software and software update 38 not included in tally]), would not have chosen APR. The same goes for hardware. If our products did not work we would not have had a constant line at our check out all weekend. I'm not saying this to brag, I'm simply saying if we produced smoke and mirrors at the prices APR is known to charge, we'd be out of business real fast.

Keep in mind every piece of non-kit included software we sell is backed by a 30 day money back guarantee. If history serves correctly, the only people who will return it will be those who will either 1) hit a financial disaster within the 30 days and need to return it, 2) be forced by mom and dad to return it, or 3) be forced by the wife to return it. 

Look, I get it, you wanted an intake manifold. We chose to offer a product for thousands of customers instead of one for 3 customers. I get it. That sucks. We have the resources to make it. We have the engineers to make it right. I'd want it too (if it actually did anything) especially if it was coming from a company like APR.

Let me take a moment to list off what we did release, discuss, and preview at waterfest this year. This list is large and not filled with silly trinkets so hold on to your butts.


B8 A4/A5 2.0T Valvelift Engine
-S3 K04 Turbocharger Conversion 
-Stage II OEM Turbocharger Software
-APR by Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intake System

B8 A4 2.0T
-RSC Turboback Quad Exit Exhaust System With Polished Silver Tips
-RSC Turboback Quad Exit Exhaust System With Diamond Black Tips
-RSC Turboback Dual Exit Exhaust System With Polished Silver Tips
-RSC Turboback Dual Exit Exhaust System With Diamond Black Tips
-RSC Catback Quad Exit Exhaust System With Polished Silver Tips
-RSC Catback Quad Exit Exhaust System With Diamond Black Tips
-RSC Catback Dual Exit Exhaust System With Polished Silver Tips
-RSC Catback Dual Exit Exhaust System With Diamond Black Tips
-Downpipe and High Flow Catalytic Converter Exhaust System
-Quad Exit Polished Silver Exhaust Tips
-Quad Exit Diamond Black Exhaust Tips
-Dual Exit Polished Silver Exhaust Tips
-Dual Exit Diamond BlackExhaust Tips


B8 S4 3.0T
-Full RSC Catback Exhaust System with Polished Silver Tips
-Full RSC Catback Exhaust System with Diamond Black Tips

B7 RS4 4.2L FSI
-APR Stage III Supercharger System
-Coming soon to the R8, S5 and other 4.2L FSI engines. 

R8 4.2L FSI
-APR Tuned Heffner Performance Twin Turbo System
-APR High Pressure Fuel Pumps
-APR by Carbonio Intake System with CF Box 
-APR by Carbonio Intake System with CF Box & Window

‎2.0 TDI
-APR by Carbonio Intake System 

And Last but not Least for you 2.0T FSI Guys:

-A Proper APR by Carbonio Intake system featuring all of the following
--OEM spec OVAL MAF housing (no one on the market has this)
--Carbon Fiber Design
--Heat Shield
--TSI style Intake Shield
--Draws Air from the leading edge of the hood
--Completely sealed off from the engine bay
--Full CF design from start to finish
--CF necking design to turbocharger outlet
--DV recirculation bung for use with Recirculated or non recirculated DV setups

-APR stage 4 car with mod list.

If you didn't see 'some engineering', click here to edit the Wikipedia Engineering page because it's totally incorrect.


----------



## ThumbThumbs (Apr 29, 2009)

Have an idea as to when the Fsi intake will be released?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

so does the oval maf housing mimic the stock airbox, or will there be a new tune update that is calibrated to this intake? will this help solve the issues people are seeing on some k04 cars? 




ThumbThumbs said:


> Have an idea as to when the Fsi intake will be released?


 that too, i assume price will be around the same as the TSI? 

BTW, good work on this APR doesn't seem that most people are happy with this but its nice to see a proper intake on the market for us FSI guys. :thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

damn it i need some picture apr! so not cool.... listing what was there does not help at all even on facebook...


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

mkim said:


> damn it i need some picture apr! so not cool.... listing what was there does not help at all even on facebook...


 it looks allot like the TSI intake, i am going to be ordering this i think. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I apologize guys but to be honest, I haven't slept in like 3 weeks and now that waterfest is over nothing has changed. I'll get decent 'pre production' photos up I shot a while back. I just don't have time to get everything else prepared right now. ****, I feel bad even posting in this thread. I didn't want to even open vortex till I was ready to speak but I opened it and got sucked in.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

08 passat turbo said:


>


 hmm should i sell me forge twintake?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

mkim said:


> hmm should i sell me forge twintake?


 Yep, it's a piece of junk


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Another pic:


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

crew219 said:


> Another pic:


 BTW this photo is courtesy of ian baas lol


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

crew219 said:


> Yep, it's a piece of junk


 x2 it will help your issues with your K04 i bet.


----------



## csullivan (Jun 1, 2008)

ThumbThumbs said:


> Have an idea as to when the Fsi intake will be released?


 I heard 2 weeks. :laugh:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I am assuming it is using some sort of inline cone filter? Anyone need a carbonio drop in filter for their stock intake box? 

Release date? 
Updated tune? 
How does it sound? 

Presale order?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rawaudi said:


> I am assuming it is using some sort of inline cone filter? Anyone need a carbonio drop in filter for their stock intake box?


 
Nope! Totally new design. 

FSI Stage 1 = Use with factory engine cover if you want to keep it. 
FSI Stage 2 = Totally new intake to use without factory engine cover. 



> Release date?


 Not set yet. 



> Updated tune?


 No need. 



> How does it sound?


 Louder than stock. Sounds much like the TSI setup. 



> Presale order?


 Not ready to take orders yet. Sorry! 



Teaser:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Arin, 
These are great news realized at the Water Fest! And I have I few doubts: 
Is this K04 engine cover an APR product or where can I get one? In case it´s an APR product May I use it along with a Catch Can (because of the space required for the hoses of the catch can)? When it will be realized? 
You say that this intake has a DV recirculation bung for use with Recirculated or non recirculated DV setups. I´m I right? In this case would it work with either the Amplification Pipe or for the Noise Pipe for the ones of us that have a DV relocation Kit as the Eurojet or the BSH one? I know you develop products to match your own existing ones and you don´t might care with other aftermarket compatibilities, but this would be a matter for me to change my actual Intake because I really like yours very much but by now I have some mods under my hood $$$! 
Could you be so kind and put a pic of the detail of this DV Recirculation Bung on the Intake? And Which is it´s the diameter of this bung? 

Thank you very much and congrats for the launching of all these new stuff! 

Alberto


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Alberto, that engine cover is not an APR product. That engine cover is off a Audi TTS - custom painted by Dorbritz Designs!. I know because it is my car in that pic :thumbup: The bung on the new intake is 1" dia. - It is designed to fit the APR ED30S3 K04 and an other K04 kits out on the market but with a cross section, size, shape, etc. that is exactly to OEM spec. Also that engine cover bolts right up using OEM bolts from the TTS!,


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Nope! Totally new design.
> 
> FSI Stage 1 = Use with factory engine cover if you want to keep it.
> FSI Stage 2 = Totally new intake to use without factory engine cover.
> ...


 :thumbup: sounds great Arin thanks for the clear up. if there is a pre sale i will want to be on that list.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

lour32 said:


> That engine cover is off a Audi TTS - custom painted by Dorbritz Designs!


 Drew Does great work!!! He's done many things for my car :thumbup: 

How much did that engine cover cost ya?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

lour32 said:


> Hey Alberto, that engine cover is not an APR product. That engine cover is off a Audi TTS - custom painted by Dorbritz Designs!. I know because it is my car in that pic :thumbup: The bung on the new intake is 1" dia. - It is designed to fit the APR ED30S3 K04 and an other K04 kits out on the market but with a cross section, size, shape, etc. that is exactly to OEM spec. Also that engine cover bolts right up using OEM bolts from the TTS!,


 Lour32, 

Thank you so much for all your help, you have a pretty nice ride. It´s good to know that the TTS´ engine cover fits pretty good with the OEM bolts from The TTS. I´m going to check if my Amplification Pipe would fit with this Bung... If it does I´m going to do a swap. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

BETOGLI said:


> I´m going to check if my Amplification Pipe would fit with this Bung... If it does I´m going to do a swap.


 the bung is not for the noise pipe


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I really hope this intake is sold and not just announced. What kind of engine cover is in this pic, APR? custom? 



[email protected] said:


>


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

GTI2Slow said:


> I really hope this intake is sold and not just announced. What kind of engine cover is in this pic, APR? custom?


 its a custom painted OEM TT-S cover


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> That being said, I'm extremely offended by the 'smoke and mirrors' comment unless it's some sort of joke. APR is the furthest from a smoke and mirrors company.


 I don't know where he got that smoke and mirrors junk from, APR doesn't do smoke and mirrors..............That would block the signs and banners......... **** I probably would have taken a better look at the APR cars if I wasn't afraid of being shot in the head with a T-shirt. APR didn't do it right this year. What they couldn't afford any saturday chicks? Or were they just part timers this year? Even Uni had some saturday chicks and some goofy ass dancers. I don't know what happened on sunday, WF was so bad this year I only stayed for like an hour on saturday. Even APR's booth got smaller.......... How they hell do you have a little booth at your own show? You need to take a pay cut Arin, maybe they can at least bring back some full time booth girls. I'm tellin ya Arin, it has to be you. Once you became APRs internet guy WF took a dive


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

blackvento36 said:


> APR didn't do it right this year. What they couldn't afford any saturday chicks? Or were they just part timers this year? Even Uni had some saturday chicks and some goofy ass dancers.


 APR doesn't support car show whores. We are a professional company, not trashy back yard garage tuners. As for the lady walking around with APR on her shirt, she was with some other group. We had no control over it and it was not supported or endorsed by APR. Sorry. I know lots of people love seeing slutty girls at a car show but we just feel we're better than that. I'd rather spend our marketing money on employees, displays and brochures. 



> Even APR's booth got smaller.......... How they hell do you have a little booth at your own show?


 Smaller booth? 

We had the following on display:

1.8T Stage 3+ (Trans)
1.8T Stage 3+ (Long)
2.0T FSI Stage 3 (Trans)
2.0T FSI TTS STage 3 
2.0 TSI Stage 3
1.8T K04 (Trans)
1.8T K04 (Long)
2.0T FSI K04 (Trans)
2.0T FSI K04 (Long)
4.2L FSI Supercharger
(Every other stage 3 kit was printed on the display as well with every single part included)
R1 DV
RSC Technology
DXD Clutchs
2.7T Bypipe
Snub Mounts
FSI Intercoolers
1.8T Intercoolers
1.8T TB Pipes (trans/long)
B5 Intake
B6 Intake
B7 Intake
B6 S4 Intake
B8 Intake
TDI Intake
MK4 Intakes
MK5 FSI intake
MK5 FSI Prototype Intake
TSI Stage I Intake
TSI stage 2 Intake
2.5L Intake
All Our Clothing 
2 TV's with clips of our turbo kits, exhausts, software, motorsport, ETC
APR Motorsport MK5 GTI
APR Motorsport MK5 GTI 
APR Motorsport MK6 GTI
APR Motorsport Drivers
SEMA GTI Stage 4 with quad tip exhaust
B7 A4 Stage III with APR exhaust and intake
R8 with full body kit, interior modifications and an APR tuned Twin Turbo Heffner performance Kit.
B8 S4 with new exhaust
B8 A4 with K04, new intake and new exhaust
B7 RS4 with apr supercharger stage 3 system
MK6 GTI stage 3 with every apr part
MK6 GTI stage 3 with drag race setup 
MK6 GTI stage 3 with stock exhaust 
MK5 TSI with stage 1 and full stage 2 intake system
B6 Passat with prototype intake system, K04, full body kit, wheels, everything
8 Chipping lines with no limit on chips per day, including 2010 Vehicles. 
Free Installs
Free Tshirts

And Me.

If you didn't notice, I had to jam cars out in the middle of the lane as we simply had too many on display. But anyways besides from removing me, how should we do it better or bigger? 

Add sluts?


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Arin, I'm just ****in with ya, but this............ 



[email protected] said:


> APR doesn't support car show whores.


 ..............is either the biggest lie ever or you haven't been with APR long enough. 

I skipped the last 2 WFs but the previous one had about 5 APR "car show whores" just chillin, and handing **** out. I think I took pictures with like 3 of em. 



[email protected] said:


> Smaller booth?


 Yes, It used to be huge. I remember a couple years ago it was closer to the front of the lot (near the dyno area). sorta separate from everybody else. Waaaaaaaay bigger, it was like a ****in party in there. 



[email protected] said:


> We had the following on display:
> 
> 1.8T Stage 3+ (Trans)
> 1.8T Stage 3+ (Long)
> ...


 Damn, all that in that little booth huh? It was still probably the biggest one, but it didn't stand out much more than BFI (IIRC) right next to, APR used to have it's own little world. 



[email protected] said:


> But anyways besides from removing me, how should we do it better or bigger?
> 
> Add sluts?


 You mean bring the sluts back? Well yeah that's a start. I guess they could keep you around. I don't post as much as I used to, but at least half of them are APR bashes and that's probably only cuz no matter what you'll be here to save the day. I just think they'd be able to afford better **** if they cut your pay and gave you some furlough time or something. 

These don't belong to APR, but this is how WF used to get down............... 










I still have the uncensored photos, but you don't wanna see em. APR's whores were much better quality.........just not as fun. 

BRB, gotta cut a little snippet from a video so I can show you the 

car show whores that "APR doesn't support"


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Let me take a wild guess and say you dont like APR


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

lour32 said:


> Let me take a wild guess and say you dont like APR


 Nah...........I'm just bitter cuz everybody else used to get free **** to shut them up when they bashed APR and I didn't, now I'm just making up for it.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Basically, blackvento didn't find apr's offerings exciting without the possibility of contracting VD 

/thread


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

crew219 said:


> Basically, blackvento didn't find apr's offerings exciting without the possibility of contracting VD
> 
> /thread


 Hey, who said I was looking to get a VD at waterfest? I'm usually in a giving mood this time of year anyway.........

.........but I like your style man, you stay low profile. F'ck it, let Arin take the heat

Hey Arin, I got something for ya buddy..........

Luckily for you I was more fond of the "APRwhores" than I remembered.

Actually, I don't like to refer to them as "APRwhores", we'll call them APR young ladies........ok





































Now *these* are some APR *whores*










Can APR still afford to get threads locked? You guys better get this one locked.....your credibility's gonna go to **** after the Youtube upload gets finished man


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

blackvento36 said:


> Can APR still afford to get threads locked? You guys better get this one locked.....your credibility's gonna go to **** after the Youtube upload gets finished man


  

Really? 

With that bombshell? 

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

blackvento36 said:


> Now *these* are some APR *whores*


 
Sorry, we've decided not to support whores any more. We didn't this year. We didn't last year. The year before we had a few women the first day and sent them home early.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

XM_Rocks said:


> Really?
> 
> With that bombshell?
> 
> :laugh:


 Yeah man, would you buy anything from [email protected]? C'mon who knows what those whoremongers did with that downpipe before they stuck it in the box.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, we've decided not to support whores any more. We didn't this year. We didn't last year. The year before we had a few women the first day and sent them home early cuz we ran out of money


 Sorry to hear about that, but the year before that (WF13) APR had a big ass tent and it was full of whores. All the vendors had them, but APR did it best. Kinda makes Uni look trashy for being the only tent with a ho or two in it. 

The point is.......

Little tent
no whores
And the best new thing for FSI is a repurposed TSI intake


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)




----------



## WallyGTI (Dec 29, 2007)

^ Wow that fat ass behind the camera is kind of a creepy perv. Thanks buddy, now I know not to take my wife or kids to a show again because there are d bags like you. :thumbdown: 

I mean i get a picture or two with some models... but camera following girls just isn't my style.


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

looks like i didnt miss anything at Wfest this year...just a bunch of sluts and an intake? :what: wtf 

why an intake? why...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

rkmoore said:


> why an intake? why...


 Because I've had several hundred customers ask for one, including myself.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Because I've had several hundred customers ask for one, including myself.


 I think that having a pretty cool intake for the 2.0T FSI even if it looks pretty alike the one for the 2.0TSI is a cool thing for the one of us that own a 2.0T FSI... It´s a pretty bold product. 

And what´s wrong thing about having some girls in your tent? Do they make your product a crapy thing? I don´t think so.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> And what´s wrong thing about having some girls in your tent? Do they make your product a crapy thing? I don´t think so.


 There is nothing wrong with having girls in the tent, I just don't really want skanks.


----------



## csullivan (Jun 1, 2008)

:laugh: @ thread progression. 

Stop feeding the trolls. 

And I don't need sluts at the show either, I come equipped with my own.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I am an advocate of the intake. There is obviously a demand for it, thus the reason they engineered it. I have contacted two individuals at APR including Arin to try and get on a wait list for this thing. 

For the moderate tuner who likes consistency, this is a great move for APR. From a pure business perspective this is smart. To engineer, test, and manufacture a high end mod with a low profit margin is not the smartest thing. Thus, a stage 2 will allow them to grab more market share which they are currently losing to BSH and Neuspeed. 

Also, for those who have the Carbonio, this is a much needed addition to their line up. I guarantee that I will be begging for a manifold as soon as I get this installed..... 

And I thought the girls were tastefully dressed, even in their bikinis. I have been to truckin and import shows where it is a sloot fest at the vendor booths. I am indifferent, but I would think that APR is probably loosing some brand awareness by not having the girls. I know I flock to the booths with the ladies before I get to the sausagefest booth; even if they are a credible brand like APR and have something I want to buy.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> There is nothing wrong with having girls in the tent, I just don't really want skanks.


 I think you shouldn’t pay any attention to this kind of crappie comments!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

rkmoore said:


> looks like i didnt miss anything at Wfest this year...just a bunch of sluts and an intake? :what: wtf
> 
> why an intake? why...


 you mean why make a proper intake for the FSI with an oval maf housing? oh i don't know.


----------



## mike082802 (Mar 23, 2006)

*HP?*



lour32 said:


> Hey Alberto, that engine cover is not an APR product. That engine cover is off a Audi TTS - custom painted by Dorbritz Designs!. I know because it is my car in that pic :thumbup: The bung on the new intake is 1" dia. - It is designed to fit the APR ED30S3 K04 and an other K04 kits out on the market but with a cross section, size, shape, etc. that is exactly to OEM spec. Also that engine cover bolts right up using OEM bolts from the TTS!,


 hey lour, what kind of HP you making with the K04? you got dynos? only reason i ask is cause i got a passat too with all the goodies stage2+ and looking into this. mines a 2007 6mt. just missing an intercooler and w/m but im getting bored and want more power. 
thanks 
mike


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

OK... all BS aside in this thread... 

I am interested in TWO things... 

TDI intake... which TDI engine? 3.0L perhaps!?!  

And also link to numbers for the K04 kitted B8 A4... need details!  Since the stage 2 numbers are crazy!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mike082802 said:


> hey lour, what kind of HP you making with the K04? you got dynos? only reason i ask is cause i got a passat too with all the goodies stage2+ and looking into this. mines a 2007 6mt. just missing an intercooler and w/m but im getting bored and want more power.
> thanks
> mike


 +1, I´m at the same point wiht Stage 2+ with all the goodies (and Audi S3 Intercooler)... I want more power. 

Lour, your ride i´t´s pretty Cool! Tell us about your numbers! Thanks


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

high_octaneGTI said:


> the bung is not for the noise pipe


 Thank you very much for this info OctaneGTI, by now i have a BSH Intake with a Forge Big size DV relocated via a Bung on the intake connected to a Eurojet Amplification pipe (the same as the noise pipe refering to diameters). And as as soon as I saw APR Intake I liked a lot... Now I don´t know what to do? Thank you again for explaning me this!


----------



## ThumbThumbs (Apr 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Because I've had several hundred customers ask for one, including myself.


 Im also included in this group. Ive asked arin a couple times about a new Fsi intake and im happy its finally coming out. Just got there Dp and fuel pump installed and looking extremely forward to getting this intake. 



[email protected] said:


> There is nothing wrong with having girls in the tent, I just don't really want skanks.


 Come on man you know damn well u were checking out those "Skanks". I know i was


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> APR doesn't support car show whores. We are a professional company, not trashy back yard garage tuners. As for the lady walking around with APR on her shirt, she was with some other group. We had no control over it and it was not supported or endorsed by APR. Sorry. I know lots of people love seeing slutty girls at a car show but we just feel we're better than that. I'd rather spend our marketing money on employees, displays and brochures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why was the R8 taken out of the booth the second day? 
Why are people fighting about girls or no girls? 
If you don't car about the intake why are you in this thread? 

If apr feels they can get people to their booth with t-shirt cannons why does it matter? :banghead: I think every one that was there was suprised that uni's booth was bigger then aprs but honestly why does it matter? 

for the love of god why does everything have to turn into a flame war


----------



## 18bora. (Aug 18, 2007)

sciblades said:


> If apr feels they can get people to their booth with t-shirt cannons why does it matter? :banghead: I think every one that was there was suprised that uni's booth was bigger then aprs but honestly why does it matter?
> 
> for the love of god why does everything have to turn into a flame war


 If it makes anyone feel better, same weekend, APR had another (big) tent setup @ NJMP Grand-AM race. Rig, motor coach, pit crew, catered lunch, support trailer etc…


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

18bora. said:


> If it makes anyone feel better, same weekend, APR had another (big) tent setup @ NJMP Grand-AM race. Rig, motor coach, pit crew, catered lunch, support trailer etc…


 yeah people seem to forget that they have a Motorsport division running 4 cars. Everyone can't be everywhere at once. 

i didn't know booth sizes have become the new dick measuring contest these days  i don't care if APR did this out of the back of a panel van if it meant the best possible products.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

sciblades said:


> Why was the R8 taken out of the booth the second day?
> Why are people fighting about girls or no girls?
> If you don't car about the intake why are you in this thread?
> 
> ...


 It's not about whether there were girls there or not, I was just making a point that APR's booth was lame compared to past years. Then Arin come through and says.........



[email protected] said:


> APR doesn't support car show whores. We are a professional company, not trashy back yard garage tuners


 Which is a flat out lie. The "APR is above all other tuners" mentality is getting old, especially since Eurojet is the tuner to keep an eye on this year. But like it or not APR pretty much sets the tone for Waterfest they're the big vender and ****, it's their show. I just thought it was a little silly to post a thread to build anticipation for some spiffy new mystery product, and that's all it was.

Why not say "Hey, come stop by our average size tent and check out this really great intake. It'll probably run ya about $500 and it'll be about a year before you get your hands on one, but it's really good" 




WallyGTI said:


> ^ Wow that fat ass behind the camera is kind of a creepy perv. Thanks buddy, now I know not to take my wife or kids to a show again because there are d bags like you. :thumbdown:
> 
> I mean i get a picture or two with some models... but camera following girls just isn't my style.


 At 5'10" and~165lbs I can honestly say that's the first time I've been called a "fat ass". And I'm not so sure that 3 minutes worth of cuts from a 2 hour video is "following girls", espescially since a carshow broad's main purpose in life is to be looked at.

But hey, if your so worried about "creepy pervs", you ought to stop making posts on internet forums inviting strangers over to your slumber party. On second thought, maybe *you're* the perv :sly:


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Blackvento36 just seems not to like APR that much which is ok! I just dont like when people come into a thread not caring what the topic is about and just start ranting!! This is about the FSI Stage II intake and new products APR has brought to the show. If you dont want to talk about this then get of this F....... thread! I am sorry to be so blunt but give me a ........ break we are all adults not kids. Grow up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

18bora. said:


> If it makes anyone feel better, same weekend, APR had another (big) tent setup @ NJMP Grand-AM race. Rig, motor coach, pit crew, catered lunch, support trailer etc…


 Hehe, yeah, very true. Half the company was actually racing and testing the products out on the track in the Grand-Am Continental Tire Challenge, which is Professional Road Racing. 

None the less, it's amazing to think our booth was actually 'smaller' (which it wasn't) yet even though attendance was less this year, we actually did better than last year and even chipped more cars..... all without sluts. 

:laugh:


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

So why was tHe r8 taken out on Sunday? 

As Arin said their setup has not changed I think others are just doing new things that made theirs look like more of the same, so maybe after going for a few years you thought it was smaller since other booths got bigger. Speaking if which I thought vw did a great job this year and brought much more to the table with their booth it was professional and inviting


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm curious to see what other companies released products for the FSI this year at waterfest. Aside from EJ's turbo kit (not really released at WF though), I can't think of anything. 

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

sciblades said:


> So why was tHe r8 taken out on Sunday?


 Too many people were touching it so it was eventually roped off behind our chipping lanes.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

sciblades said:


> So why was tHe r8 taken out on Sunday?
> 
> As Arin said their setup has not changed I think others are just doing new things that made theirs look like more of the same, so maybe after going for a few years you thought it was smaller since other booths got bigger. Speaking if which I thought vw did a great job this year and brought much more to the table with their booth it was professional and inviting


 OK for arguements sake, we'll say everybody else getting bigger just made APR "look" smaller this year :thumbup: 

...........cough eventhoughIhaveitontapeandthat'sbull**** cough...........


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

blackvento36 said:


> OK for arguements sake, we'll say everybody else getting bigger just made APR "look" smaller this year :thumbup:
> 
> ...........cough eventhoughIhaveitontapeandthat'sbull**** cough...........


 who cares what size the booth was? i don't see why this is important. like i said they could have ran it out of a panel van as long as their parts are still the best.


----------



## WikidMkV (Oct 26, 2006)

All this because somebody got a hair up their ass... 

I mean, APR does produce great products, so do other companies. Some people just think APR is better. I, whom happens to be one of those persons, think that some people just feel the need to lash out for some reason. Hell, why do people kill people. Just Shut up and take the post for what it is. A damn teaser. Nobody cares about your opinion on here, just like nobody really cares what I have to say. It's just somebody from APR who made a teaser thread and stood up for his company. 

I am sure you are going to have some snide comment for what I had to say as well Blackdouche36. So let's hear it, Idiot. 

P.S. when is this getting locked?


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

WikidMkV said:


> All this because somebody got a hair up their ass...
> 
> I mean, APR does produce great products, so do other companies. Some people just think APR is better. I, whom happens to be one of those persons, think that some people just feel the need to lash out for some reason. Hell, why do people kill people. Just Shut up and take the post for what it is. A damn teaser. Nobody cares about your opinion on here, just like nobody really cares what I have to say. It's just somebody from APR who made a teaser thread and stood up for his company.
> 
> ...


 It's funny cuz you want me to stop posting about it, but you egg me on so I have to respond to you? 

Why bother, who the **** are you?


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

this thread is way overdone

thanks for playing


----------

